# Puffy Cheeks



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

This seems to be the best ref: I can find to Puffed up cheek feathers.

While listening to a sound, your bird's face and/or cheek patches may become slightly puffy. This is often a sign that he likes what he's hearing, or that he is interested in the sound. Ebo often gets puffy cheeks while listening to sounds that he later ends up repeating.

What is your take on this? 

The two new additions are doing this now, real puffed, so I think they are settling in and like the situation. And watching them yesterday canoodling together, all seems good. Tinkerbell is still not keen on me, when I walk past, and will fly off.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think its true for some cockatiels. My tiel that i had used to talk a lot and everytime i would talk to him he would stare at my lips and try to mimick them and puff up his cheeks and put his ear sideways to hear better. They are so cute when they do that!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we have a Quaker who will get puffy cheeks - but don't say "ooh look at the puffy cheeks" or "you look like a Squirrel with those puffy cheeks" to him because he'll cuss you out under his breath in his Quaker Language LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Never seen any of mine do it.

Do you have a photo?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's Kami with her puffy cheeks:


























She usually does it if she's interrupted preening, or when she's sitting around with us relaxing and dozing, or we're talking to her. Ours sit up straighter and slimmer when they're listening to new noises.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Rocky does this when hes preening, or when hes listening to me talk. Its cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike puffs the feathers around his beak aswell  He does it when he is content and relaxing


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Mythara that is it, like Kami.


----------



## Kam (Sep 8, 2009)

My Charlie looks almost like Kami and he always has puffy cheeks, it looks like he has a big bushy moustache most of the time.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This may help.

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Di_dee1 said:


> This may help.
> 
> http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


That is the quote in my first post. It was all I could find.

But I did get this pix today of Henry. Looks like my camera needs fixing or replacing. It does not seem to be focusing correctly.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahhh, sorry, I didn't click on your link.


----------

